# Ridgid Sub compact drill drive set



## childress

havn't seen the impact yet. Very cool. How much was is?


----------



## Tikka

These look like nice tools - I have never tried 18V tools, as I have always found my 12V sufficient for the relatively light work they do - but that might change.

You should write to Rigid and tell them how happy you are with the tools at the same time make the suggestion for the lanyard attachment, you might get some goodies in return for the suggestion.


----------



## boboswin

Childless;
The kit as shown was $159.00 CDN$
Tony:
I went to 18 volts on the old Ni cad batteries to give myself longer times between charges.
The extra torque is nice but it also draws more power and adds considerable bulk to the drills.
With this newer technology I can charge a battery in 15 minutes which is reasonable on a job.
The batteries are smaller per volt than their predecessors making larger capacity battery a practical addition for using portable saws and the like. ( now available with 36 volt s)
I have to send in the warranty so I might as well mention the missing lanyard hook.

Bob


----------



## PurpLev

nice review - thanx!

I'm in a similar boat - using my older 18v dewalt NiCd which don't hold a charge much anymore. and find it non-cost-effective to get new batteries (2 batteries at ~$110 - almost the price of this set, although not 18v, but still…a point to consider) and after I just got my Ridgid table saw, it seems like they are descent tools. you forgot to mention - and correct me if I'm wrong - but I checked their warranty (for my saw) and it appears that Ridgid will replace your dead batteries - FOR LIFE - on you cordless tools (if you are the original owner) - now - seriously - you can't beat THAT.


----------



## boboswin

Purplev:
The warranty is on the box as well as the specs. ( odd)
They will replace everything including the batteries *for a limited period of 3 years *and offer a lifetime warranty for service *separately*.
I will admit I am today having trouble getting the info required for the warranty as the box is rather sketchy with respect to the model number(s) and the bar code plus a couple of other unidentified numbers.
All I need is to get them out of order and I will be in a technical nightmare should I ever need service.

There is a toll free line and that's next on my list.

p.s. I just noticed they want a serial number for each tool, each battery, and charger plus the model number on the box plus the "original UPC bar code" from the package meaning I have to cut it off the box, plus a copy of my store bill with and arrow pointing to the product purchased.
They might want to try to make this procedure a little bit easier with some peel and stick labels.

Bob


----------



## mot

Do they want the tracking info from your personal GPS device, showing you entering and exiting the store and tool section, complete with transaction times?


----------



## boboswin

Hey Mot!

I see you too have been victimized by the techno geeks. <g>

Bob


----------



## Karson

That looks to be a big bodied drill It it that mammoth.


----------



## PurpLev

Bob, that's how most tooling/equipment companies deal with warranties and rebates - gotta get that UPC off the box and mail it with receipt and list of serial numbers, nor only Ridgid.


----------



## bearandfox

Hey there, over in the uk we unfortunately don't really see the Ridgid power tools just their pipework stuff, just outta interest though their tools look like they are made by AEG (their BS12 driver is identical) and as the trade range of Milwaukee AEG has good heritage, I think they too offer a battery replacement for life…as long as you adhere to strict rules, ie. registering within 30 days, but beware that using the tool in wood may invalidate any such guarantee etc (just kidding about the last one). As someone who uses tools regularly but actually sells them on a daily basis too (for my sins- 24/7 tool geek) I know that the number of customers who actually bother to register for extended warranties etc is probably only about 20-25% which is why the manufacturers can offer these deals, the majority of their customers won't take them up. I don't know what it's like over in the states but over here I think Ryobi (also linked to Milwaukee/AEG nowadays) is about the only company who sells their batteries at a reasonable price in the one+ range so the bitter pill of new batteries isn't so hard to swallow, oh yeah unless you own a Makita 9.6v (stick type) but you probably replaced that by now….


----------



## boboswin

Dan:
The box says made in china (big surprise) and it also says the name Ridgid is used under licence from Ridgid Inc.
To make my small brain ache more it is *distributed* by: One World Technologies inc of Pickens South Carolina.

So I'm thinking that Ridgid is the"brand name" here and it could be diffierent in different markets.
Having been in the manufacturing business myself I am not that impressed with Brand names. ;-)

Karson: The handle is a fist full but the drill is actually quite compact. (5-3/4")
It packs a torque of 120 in pounds on the driver and a whopping 1000 in lbs on the impact driver.
For us older gentlemen the shorter drill means we can often see the head of the screw without puttng our faces along side the drill. <g> and yep they have a light on the bow too.

Bob


----------



## bearandfox

I agree 100% on brand names with you Bob, once apon a time a name/brand could be trusted but you get good stuff & bad stuff under all brand names nowadays, a few exceptions such as Festool spring to mind but most of the big names Dewalt, Bosch etc manufacture where they need to to sell at a certain price…as you have done you just have to take each purchase in your stride & see what's out there at the time…
...just for the record I like to put my nose next to the paper/wood things when I'm technical drawing or precise marking, if I can see the fibres of the paper or the pencil dint the wood ever so slightly I know I'm bang on the mark (usually) but nose next to a screw hurts, especially drywall screws, don't quite remember how it happened but it involved a step ladder & somehow steadying myself by sticking a drywall screw attached to my driver up my nose, luckily was only 32mm & I was the only one around!!! so remember observe shop safety & all that…stuff happens… that's how we learn


----------



## boboswin

DAN, the one that get me is the reach with the Robertson #2 stuck on the drill tip over and over and over until you finally get down, pickup all the near misses, move the cabinet in the way, and get up close enough to get some pressure on the drill.
Arrrrgh!
Now with the eyeglasses wanting you to turn your head completely horizontal like a scene from the exorcist to accommodate your trifocals that don't want to focus at any transition on the lenses….

I need the best tools our there now to cover up for my own part that are staring to fail me.
I wonder if I am just a poorer "brand" ;-)s

Bob


----------



## Kirk_T

Hi - I wonder if this is only sold in Canada. I can't find it on the HD website or on Ridgid's.


----------



## boboswin

The box suggests its intenational for at least Canada and the US.
I could not find this offer as such either when I was looking for a stock picture.
Try calling a HD store near you.

Bob


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I'm glad to hear they are coming out with another light weight drill to use as a screw driver. I don't need an 18 volt 1/2 chuck to drive sheet matal screws all day!! I hate those little impact drivers, they make too much noise; I'm almost deaf already:~((

I ran into the warranty registration issue a couple of years ago. All the tools in the kit had the same part number. If you registered on line, you still had to register by mail. I finally concluded they give a good warranty, but use every CS procedure they can think of to make sure you screw up the process; therefore, are not covered ;~)) That is consistent with American corpo pigs trying to generate revenue flow without doing any thing of value!

I have had very good luck with their tools. If you spend the day on ladders most of the days you work, they are going to hit concrete from 6 to 10 feet. They seem to hold up to the abuse just fine. I have bent driver bits, but the drills still work. My old Mikitas used to break occasionally.

The tool man at HD told me a few years ago when they first came out with Rigid battery tools that HD had bought Rigid to have their own brand of power tools.


----------



## pitchnsplinters

Glad you are having a good experience. I certainly fell on my face with a Bosch buy. I am now the owner of the Milwaukee M12 driver and very happy. The Rigid tools look very nice.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I had a Milwaukee Battery drill in the early 80s when they first came out. The battery wouldn't last long enough to drill a 1/4" hole in an electrical panel front. Milwaukee always had good tools. I don't know why a company with a good reputation would even put a piece of garbage like that on the market!!


----------



## PirateOfCatan

Kirk-T- I have found that the combo pack seems to be a new thing and has not made it to the web yet. I can find it in HD stores here in Upstate New York.

Bob #2- The lanyard slot is just below the speed selector (at least on the store demo). Seems like a small piece of webbing is the intent for the lanyard.


----------



## Karson

I found this drill in a HD in Baltimore area. They had it with the drill and a light for $99.00 I believe. I also saw the impact drill.


----------



## boboswin

i still have not located the lanyard slot on my drills.???

Bob


----------



## JohnGray

How are they holding up? 
I'm looking for something like this for a Christmas present for my neighbor that's a carpenter.


----------



## handyman123

Don't post much but what I experienced with my Rigid Drill deserves a comment. I am a Handyman and had need for a smaller (12v) drill. The Ridgid with Lithium batterys seemed to be the answer. I recieved the drill as a present from my daughter and did not have the reciept. After about 1 year the charger reports both batteries as being bad, so I suspect the charger is bad. Packaged it all back up and went to my local Home Depot where I was surprised to find that they do not replace these drills. I also found that when registering the drill online that the Lifetime warrant means 3 years, not the Lifetime warranty that is clearly printed on the marketing package, signage at Home Depot, and other ads. When HD looked up the serial numbers off the batteries it reports this drill as being manufactured in 1988. Don't think this drill was even made back then.
But I know it was purchased about a year ago. Anyway you would expect that if RIDGID is advertising Lifetime Warranty that the date of manufacture would not matter unless they are avoiding warranty work.
Previously I had purchased a corded Ridgid Hole Hawg drill and found that the variable cluch was slipping. Again HD did not honor and needed to go through the necessary hoops to get this repaired. Still not repaired due to lack of time to do the paper work. By the way Moen (By it for life) plays the same game. 
I have become a huge fan of Harbor Freight tools because they replace anything in the store and yes sometimes the quality of the tool is not always the highest quality but I can buy two items, one for backup, and still spend 4-5x less on the tool and have less hassel getting the tool replaced. I guess the luck I have had with Ridgid tools is worse than with Harbor Freight (Chicago) tools. I know Ridgid had its good days but now it appears they are trying to stay in business by decieving their customers with high-hassel warranty which appears to not be lifetime warranty.
My Experience with Ridgid Tools:
Pay 4-5x more for tool.
Experience 4-5x more hassel on warranty claims.
Tools fail as often as Mid-quality Harbor Freight tools.
Advertising is very misleading and sets expectations that huge amount you pay will get you better tool or service.

So if you have a lot of cash to spend and don't mind the huge hassel warranty then buy Ridgid, if want a very economically tool go to harbor freight and buy Chicago brand tools.

BTW: The Ridgid you buy from HD is NOT the same Ridgid from somewhere else. HD Rep told me this.

Phil
Handyman Express Idaho


----------



## JohnGray

Thanks for the update…..looks like I may not buy any more Ridgid tools I already have their oscillating belt/tube sander, 13 inch planer, and a TS3650 table saw and haven't had any trouble with them so far knock on wood.


----------

